# Lions of Gir National Park, India



## anand (Oct 26, 2012)

Gir National Park is the only park in the world to see Asiatic Lions in their natural habitat. There are about 400+ of them. 

First, The cub was terrified of a fight amongst the elders.

Second, The lioness was in a group with seven others.

Third, One of the lionesses was trying to climb a tree.

the last, This lioness was right in the middle of the dirt track.


----------



## anand (Oct 26, 2012)

A few more


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 27, 2012)

Really nice


----------

